# How much creatine?



## nachocampomanes (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi 
I recently bought new Pure Creatine and I have to take 5 gr. per day.
I need to know how much mililiters are 5 grs. of creatine cause I don't have anything to weight it and I can only measure the volume.
????

Enviado desde mi SM-A300FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 19, 2015)

Google


----------



## nachocampomanes (Nov 19, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Google


Wow you've  really struggled your mind

Enviado desde mi SM-A300FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 19, 2015)

Struggled my mind?


----------



## feedmemore (Nov 19, 2015)

Is this a serious question?? Check the nutrition label on the creatine, they should have the serving size & many include a scoop. I assume you have monohydrate since you have to take 5g, which for most brands is 1 tsp.  To answer your question, Grams are a unit of Mass, ML a unit of Volume. You need to know the density (grams per ML) to convert. By Pure creatine I'm guessing you mean raws. And by what you're asking, you're looking to brew.  Yet if you don't even know this info, you shouldn't be brewing. If that's the case there's a brew section in the forum that may be able to help.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

nachocampomanes said:


> Hi
> I recently bought new Pure Creatine and I have to take 5 gr. per day.
> I need to know how much mililiters are 5 grs. of creatine cause I don't have anything to weight it and I can only measure the volume.
> ????
> ...



I struggled my mind further and learned it works 5x better if inserted anally


----------



## nachocampomanes (Dec 4, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I struggled my mind further and learned it works 5x better if inserted anally


You have been this past two weeks thinking about what to answer me?
You are brilliant
Congrats


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

nachocampomanes said:


> You have been this past two weeks thinking about what to answer me?
> You are brilliant
> Congrats



Not at all.....sarcasm.....


----------



## nachocampomanes (Dec 4, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Not at all.....sarcasm.....


hahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

did your creatine come with a tiny scoop? Each scoop is 2.5, the scoop is roughly 1 and a half tablespoons


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I struggled my mind further and learned it works 5x better if inserted anally



I came to the same conclusion.... Great minds think alike.

OP, just use a teaspoon. It's fucking creatine. Don't over think it.


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

I use Kre Alkaline, two caps a day.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I came to the same conclusion.... Great minds think alike.
> 
> OP, just use a teaspoon. It's fucking creatine. Don't over think it.



Teaspoon should be around 5g.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> I came to the same conclusion.... Great minds think alike.
> 
> OP, just use a teaspoon. It's fucking creatine. Don't over think it.



Lots of blood vessels up your ass.

Creatine...gotta make gainz...


----------

